# Smith and Morehouse



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know if there is still ice here? if not when do you suspect it will be?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

smith morehouse snotel site still has 7.7 inches of snow water equivalent left to melt, (20 inches of depth) given current and forecast temperatures, it will likely take 10 to 14 days to melt out.
http://www.ut.nrcs.usda.gov/snow/

the last 4 days, max temps were in the 32-38 degree range, and the min were 22 to 25 degrees.

not likely that s and m has cleared ice entirely, would suspect that the edges are detached but that there would be substantial ice still on the pond. in all the years i have been going up and thats a lot, it has always been ice free on memorial day. so, maybe a week to 2 weeks and should be open.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think that's a pretty safe assumption Kingfisher, I was going to head up there Monday until I read the elevation of the lake.....7631 ft ( I think ). The place is pretty high up there.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

.45 said:


> I think that's a pretty safe assumption Kingfisher, I was going to head up there Monday until I read the elevation of the lake.....7631 ft ( I think ). The place is pretty high up there.


isent it one of the last lakes for the ice to come off because of the way it sits in the valley?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

it does hold ice a bit longer due to aspect and topographic features that is the lake runs north south with a north aspect but it is also in a relatively narrow canyon, which precludes early morning and late evening sun and keeps the ice a bit longer. it has had substantial inflow over the past couple of weeks and should start getting a bunch in the next 2 to 6... which will accelerate the ice melt.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I live a couple of miles from there and its still pretty cold.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I live a couple of miles from there and its still pretty cold.


Well go check it out for us, would ya Pez ??

I'll buy you a Twinkie !!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Pez Gallo":2e4cdgzp]I live a couple of miles from there and its still pretty cold.


Well go check it out for us, would ya Pez ??

I'll buy you a Twinkie !!! [/quote:2e4cdgzp]

I'm kind of busy building my house, but I'll try and check in the next week or two


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> [quote=".45":1fhkbt5s][quote="Pez Gallo":1fhkbt5s]I live a couple of miles from there and its still pretty cold.


Well go check it out for us, would ya Pez ??

I'll buy you a Twinkie !!! [/quote:1fhkbt5s]

I'm kind of busy building my house, but I'll try and check in the next week or two[/quote:1fhkbt5s]

Come on, the man is offering up a Twinkie, who turns down a twinkie? :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Went up the last friday made it 1/4 mile shy of the lake, girlfriend didn't want to hike through the snow to the lake so I never saw if it all ice. I am headed up there today so I will let yall know.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

that will be very nice to know. however, dont get too excited about fishing the pond till the access is not only open, but till the dwr has had an opportunity to stock it as well. it is a put and take fishery with pretty intensive use. the hold overs from last year wont be many and will likely be in the category of snake fish, (all head, little body) till they can get some food...
i imagine that they will make an effort to stock the week or days before memorial...


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Still has ice, dam side should be fishable in spots for those snake fish next week


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job telston78...and thanks !!

Saves me from driving my lazy butt up there to see what's going on... :wink:


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

What a beautiful place. Have you ever caught anything bigger than 12 inches out of there?


----------

